# Living in the UK, In love with a girl from Virginia



## lewi92 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm 18, and i'm not shy to show my love for a girl in Virginia, i have looked into moving there, but it seems to be extremely hard.
I'm willing to do anything to live and be with her, but i need help and advice on the best ways of how i could move and spend my life there, it's been a dream of mine to live in the USA since before my teens, and i want to fight and do whatever i can to land me a place there, as a legal citizen of the USA.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

lewi92 said:


> I'm 18, and i'm not shy to show my love for a girl in Virginia, i have looked into moving there, but it seems to be extremely hard.
> I'm willing to do anything to live and be with her, but i need help and advice on the best ways of how i could move and spend my life there, it's been a dream of mine to live in the USA since before my teens, and i want to fight and do whatever i can to land me a place there, as a legal citizen of the USA.


Realisitically without degrees and niche experience geting to America is impossible.

Moving the the UK is no different.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Weebie says, without qualifications you have little to no chance. You say you'll do "anything" to live and be with her... start by going to university and studying something challenging that will get you one of those "niche" jobs. Most of the hard sciences will work nicely.

As you may have noticed, this is not a short-term project.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lewi92 (Oct 20, 2010)

What about if i can somehow marry her? Would that be an option to being able to move to the USA and live with her?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Right now Marriage is your only option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

lewi92 said:


> What about if i can somehow marry her? Would that be an option to being able to move to the USA and live with her?


But with marriage, it would mean that she would have to show that she can support you. Or that her parents are willing to support you both.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lewi92 said:


> What about if i can somehow marry her? Would that be an option to being able to move to the USA and live with her?


As mentioned before - you can mary her. Will she be able to sponsor your green card? How do you plan to support yourself and a wife? What does the young lady have to say?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A2en.pdf


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

lewi92 said:


> I'm 18, and i'm not shy to show my love for a girl in Virginia, i have looked into moving there, but it seems to be extremely hard.
> I'm willing to do anything to live and be with her, but i need help and advice on the best ways of how i could move and spend my life there, it's been a dream of mine to live in the USA since before my teens, and i want to fight and do whatever i can to land me a place there, as a legal citizen of the USA.


Really, they won't give you a green card? How strange. Since America needs so many more new immigrants without any skills I just don't get it.... how are you at picking Strawberries 12 hours a day? No, but seriously, Let me tell you a story. When I was 18 I wanted to be a guitarist for The Stones or Led Zeppelin (it didn't happen and I still can't exactly figure out why)

Here are your options - #1 fly to the USA and over stay the VWP - good for 3 months (it's not legal and you will have to live sort of "underground" BUT you won't be the first. I'm sure you can hook up with others in the same situation). #2 Marry the lucky young lady. At 18 years old, after a few kids, I see a very likely divorce (based on all the stats) on the horizon but what else is new? #3 Start a successful band in the UK ("Sex Pistols II" or something) and tour the world. You can take your sweetheart on the road with you and see the world on top of all the other fun stuff that goes with the job. 

No offense but I have to tell you I sure don't remember being this naive at 18. We all want things we can't have, it's called "THE REALITY OF LIFE". Good Luck and try not to cross paths with the police or INS/ICE in the US (if you choose suggestion #1) - that would be a big hinderance to fulfilling your plan. Zoom

PS. If you're clever enough you'll probably figure out something, many others have. (I'm basically trying to tell you there is no easy way, welcome to 2010 and 6.9 billion world citizens - Maybe a third or forth wanting to come to the US)


----------



## lewi92 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> But with marriage, it would mean that she would have to show that she can support you. Or that her parents are willing to support you both.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Well, i come from quite a well off family and i'm easilly capable of supporting myself, would this make any difference?

Of course before i plan to move, i'll already have tried getting a place in a job there.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lewi92 said:


> Well, i come from quite a well off family and i'm easilly capable of supporting myself, would this make any difference?
> 
> Of course before i plan to move, i'll already have tried getting a place in a job there.


If there are going to be just two of you, $60k in your bank account will solve the financial issue.

You're chances of getting a job before you move here ad before you have permission to work here are slim to none unless you are in a very high-level position.


----------



## lewi92 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> If there are going to be just two of you, $60k in your bank account will solve the financial issue.
> 
> You're chances of getting a job before you move here ad before you have permission to work here are slim to none unless you are in a very high-level position.


Alright, well i've spoken to Katie (My girl, as you'd guess..) about everything that's been said.
She's told me her parents are reasonably well off, and they even have a room for me to stay in, because Katie's older brother just married and moved out.
I intend to work for another 3 years here in the UK, spending as less as i can. Still living with my parent because that's cheaper then renting a place. 
60,000USD is roughly 38,000 GBP, i believe, would you be looking at 38,000 each, or total? Bare in mind Katie will be working for the next 3 years + she'll be saving up for this to happen too.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, money talks SUPER LOUD in the USA - in fact that's about all the USA is about these days. You have enough (Fatbrit would know technical stuff like what the EXACT amount is better than I) but yeah, enough cash and you are in with no problems. Zoom


----------

